# Cepsa gas in Spain.



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

Last year when we were down in Southern Spain we swapped our Repsol (orange) gas cylinder with another motorhome owner for the Cepsa stainless steel gas bottle mainly because they are lighter, although we realised there were not quite as many places to change them as the Repsol ones.

We were told by several M/H owners who had this type of bottle that they had changed them right the way up though Spain to the French border either along the coast or inland.


Thinking it would be a good ideal, we made a note in a book of the places 
where we saw them, Vinaros was the last place we saw them at the Cepsa garage on the N340, not realising this would be the last we would see them we didn’t bother to change the cylinder about ¼ full.
Just a well we had some Calor gas left for the journey home.

Has anyone changed this type of gas bottle further north of Vinaros?
Also we were told of a outlet in Neja but could not find it.

Many thanks
James


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, on the CEPSA website and according to our local Cepsa garage, the new aluminium ones are the only ones CEPSA now sell.

There are lots of Cepsa garages up in the north you could look at the English version of their website:

http://www.cepsa.com/corporativo/index-eng.htm#


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for information and web link, it seems that the only places that supply the bottles are Andalusia, Valencia, Murcia, Madrid and Castilla La Mancha. 

We saw quite a few Cepsa garages further north but none had gas, so that is the reason why. I should think they haven't updated the web side as they still advertise the bottles as stainless-steel.

I need to find out now if they will exchange the stainless bottle for the new aluminium ones or rethink what gas bottles to take on the next trip. 

Many thanks
James


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats does make sense, most of Northern Spain I think have natural gas whereas further south everone has to use bottles.

The other gas provider is Repsol who have the old style orange bottles, howver they now also have half size bottles which are made from a plastic type material and very light.


----------

